
Show HN: Corona Virus Outbreak Dashboard for United States - rooseveltlai
https://outbreakdashboard.com
======
djsumdog
There are hundreds of these by now. I've even made a simple one
([https://covid19data.ml](https://covid19data.ml)). There's nothing really
exceptional here.

I highly recommend this one: [https://covidly.com](https://covidly.com)

It is based on the logarithmic technique done by the Minute Physics youtube
channel. Logarithmic graphs are great for indicating when exponential trends
might be reaching their inflection points.

Also if you're using the Johns Hopkins data, it's got a lot of issues:

[https://battlepenguin.com/tech/fighting-with-the-
data/](https://battlepenguin.com/tech/fighting-with-the-data/)

I've noticed the U Washington data seems to be using entirely different
numbers.

~~~
henriquez
I liked the OP’s dashboard. Maybe it’s not “exceptional” but clearly a good
amount of work went into it.

------
vulcan01
UX nitpick: perhaps consider having just one "5-day moving average" toggle for
the whole page? It's slightly confusing when switching it off for one graph
and seeing all of them update :)

Nice dashboard though :)

------
yodon
It's hard to take seriously any Covid plots that use a linear scale on the
y-axis. Viral transmission is an exponential process so if you're graphing it
on a linear scale you're just playing with pretty pictures you're not actually
analyzing data.

------
mchusma
I thought this was great thank you. I disagree with some other commenters
about log scale, I think you have a good set of graphs here that are good for
people trying to understand progress on test vs disease in one or more state.

------
max_
Is there a simple rest API where I can poll such information? Would like to
build one for my country.

------
caseyf7
I think you should use a 7-day moving average to account for the consistently
low reporting on Sundays.

